

Wikipedia.org is with GoDaddy - itg
http://who.is/whois/wikipedia.org/

======
seppo0010
The title is kind of confusing for me, it makes me thing Wikipedia.org agrees
with GoDaddy, not that its domain is registered in GoDaddy.

------
aaronpk
Is this turning into a witch hunt now??

~~~
lomegor
When wasn't this a witch hunt?

Since discussion on SOPA began, the Internet and the hivemind started to
condemn everyone that supported it.

I don't think it's about blaming Wikipedia because of using GoDaddy, but
making them think if it should be a good option to switch.

------
kennu
<https://twitter.com/#!/jimmy_wales/status/150287579642740736>

"I am proud to announce that the Wikipedia domain names will move away from
GoDaddy. Their position on #sopa is unacceptable to us." 21 minutes ago via
web

